# Website nearly a year old need SEO help



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, its been a while since I've posted here something. We have made a website for the company but I did not work or hired any SEO experts. I need to have a local SEO targeting my site in the cities and states. We've made up some keywords when making site but they're pretty low and google analytics show around 2-5 visitors on daily basis and a lot of it is not from the U.S.

Surprisingly recently someone called us to do a project and they've found us online first client with no SEO, I am assuming that we had a good chunk of writing for deck staining and that is how they had found us.

Anyone knows good experts for the local SEO? I do not plan on starting social media sites and blogging as our company is very small.
I am not sure if it would be a good idea hiring someone online on the freelancer site as that SEO would target the internet but I need a local seo targeting local customers.

This may be useful if someone knows some seo and could help me out fixing some keywords.
Site Description: Welcome to NWDecorativePainting.com an Italian Design Company located in Pacific Northwest, in Seattle WA. We do different types of painting and decorating. We serve in Pierce, King and Snohomish counties. Free estimate available for any projects. We are flexible to travel all over the United States for special projects.

Keywords: seattle wa interior painter, seattle wa exterior painting, bellevue wa decorative painting, regular painting, venetian plaster, old world painting, seattle wa painting, faux finisher seattle wa, custom painting, milestone painting, kitchen refinish, cabinet refinish, decorative columns painting, decorative wall covering, decorative sealing covering, strie painting in seattle wa, deck staining in seattle, north west painting, Seattle kitchen refinish, pierce painter, King wa painter, snohomish painter

Also I'd like some feedback on the website and what should be changed. Thanks!
Any tips is appreciated.
Our website name http://nwdecorativepainting.com/

For anyone interested my son made my website, he had made few websites and another one for contraction company website name http://ankconstruction.com/


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Honestly, the kind of specialty work that you do will not need a website for. Your target market is not the HO but the designer for the HO. No HO with the dough to afford what you offer will find you themselves. They will hire a designer who will then create the vision, then help find the tradesmen. Start calling on local designers, meet with them, show them your portfolio. If you do good work and they like you, you should have no need for SEO or whatever.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

"Database connection error (2): Could not connect to MySQL."

Yer site's down from the looks of things.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mike has a good point.
Schema markup can help you in local search. Here is a link for the plugin, although I have not tried it in Joomla.
You might be able to use this.

You should also make sure your G+ Business page, rel publisher and rel author are set up correctly.

Check out this article


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> Honestly, the kind of specialty work that you do will not need a website for. Your target market is not the HO but the designer for the HO.


Err... Say what? That's exactly why he needs a website, and a good one. Own the niche!



> Anyone knows good experts for the local SEO? I do not plan on starting social media sites and blogging as our company is very small.


Having your social media profiles set up is good for your overall online footprint. Do you need to tweet on twitter and share on Facebook? lol... Nobody wants to get tweets from their painting contractor twice a day so I wouldn't worry about that. As for FB just share job photos every once in a while and keep that portion of your page populated. Google+ would the area I'd be concentrating on, building your review eco-system.

*Blogging however for a small company would be considered pretty much essential if you want to own local SEO*



> I am not sure if it would be a good idea hiring someone online on the freelancer site as that SEO would target the internet but I need a local seo targeting local customers.


Do not ever hire someone to optimize your website from Freelancer or any other Freelance site if you value your domain name. Most of the penalties we've cleaned up were directly related to a gig on fiverr or an elancer who charged a tiny fee and promised big. You've been warned, lol.

As for Feedback on your own site... Everything starts with basic SEO (on page). You cannot move forward until that is totally fixed...

*#1. Your Meta Title Tags (on page SEO)*

This is your current homepage title:

"NWDecorativePainting.com An Italian Design Company - Home"

Nobody is going to search for that. You aren't telling Google what you do or where. Try something like...

"Interior and Exterior Painting Contractor in Seattle, Washington"

That tells Google WHAT you do and WHERE you do it. This process should be repeated for every single page of your website with a unique title AND description.

*#2. Your Website Is Not Responsive*

If you were using Wordpress responsiveness is built right into most modern themes.

*#3. Calls To Action - Where Are They?*

Make it easier for your visitors to contact you. I almost needed a magnifying glass to find your phone number on my 27" monitor. There was no contact form on every page (part of good action based web design)

The contact form you do have on the contact page is waaaaay to long and too detailed. Every question you need your prospect to answer creates friction in your funnel. Try asking for.

Name:
Email:
Phone:
Best Time To Call:
Project Address:
Tell Us About Your Project:

That will shorten up your form immensely.

Take care of the on page, tweak your calls to action a bit (so you are ready for new traffic) then come back and I'll spill some beans on some white hat stuff your son can do to help you rank higher.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> "Database connection error (2): Could not connect to MySQL." Yer site's down from the looks of things.


its working fine right now. Got to check the logs! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

carls said:


> # 1 Your Meta Title Tags (on page SEO) This is your current homepage title: "NWDecorativePainting.com An Italian Design Company - Home" Nobody is going to search for that. You aren't telling Google what you do or where. Try something like... "Interior and Exterior Painting Contractor in Seattle, Washington" That tells Google WHAT you do and WHERE you do it. This process should be repeated for every single page of your website with a unique title AND description. #2. Your Website Is Not Responsive If you were using Wordpress responsiveness is built right into most modern themes. #3. Calls To Action - Where Are They? Make it easier for your visitors to contact you. I almost needed a magnifying glass to find your phone number on my 27" monitor. There was no contact form on every page (part of good action based web design) The contact form you do have on the contact page is waaaaay to long and too detailed. Every question you need your prospect to answer creates friction in your funnel. Try asking for. Name: Email: Phone: Best Time To Call: Project Address: Tell Us About Your Project: That will shorten up your form immensely. Take care of the on page, tweak your calls to action a bit (so you are ready for new traffic) then come back and I'll spill some beans on some white hat stuff your son can do to help you rank higher.


Thank you for your tips I'll make those changes. Also it should be responsive it's not working or something? What phone are you using? It should go mobile version. 
After those changes what else needs to be done to make the SEO better? Thanks!


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

> Thank you for your tips I'll make those changes. Also it should be responsive it's not working or something? What phone are you using? It should go mobile version.


Sorry, you are right. I was using a desktop emulator to look. You do have a mobile version but it's not great to navigate and could be much cleaner, hence the WP suggestion.



> After those changes what else needs to be done to make the SEO better? Thanks!


Just looking at your competition locally I can see you're going to need to start developing your citation and backlink profile.

*You need profiles (citations) on:*

- Houzz
- Facebook
- Google+
- YouTube
- Yelp
- Kudzu
- Yellowbook
- Merchant Circle
- Manta

There are many more, but these are some low hanging fruit for you.

Some more low hanging fruit for contractors to acquire some citations and backlinks:

http://www.homeservicesengine.com/get-listed.html - Free PR 2
http://www.builderspace.com/ - $99 annually PR 6
http://www.builderstate.com/ - $20 annually PR 3
http://www.homeblue.com/homeblue-1-register1.asp - $49 annually PR 4
http://www.allconstructiondirectory.com/ - $24.95 lifetime PR 6
http://www.eieihome.com/ - Free PR 4
http://www.constructionstate.com/submitsite.htm - $20 annually PR 3
http://www.constructiondir.com/submit_construction_company.html - $49 one time PR 5
http://www.elocal.com/sign-up#!/category_id=11000 - Free option PR 4
http://www.discoverourtown.com/add/ - Free PR 5

These are all relevant and appropriate sites to list on. This is called "off page" optimization and if you're "on page" is on-target then once you start getting serious about "off-page" is when you'll start see your rankings really improve and it can happen quickly.

*More local link juice can be had by doing some simple Google searching for:*

"Seattle Business Directory"

Take a look at all the business directories ranked on the 1st and 2nd page for that term and start adding your business. I could see many potential directories in your area.

*The strongest local link juice*

The strongest local links are the ones that send the strongest local signals to Google and are usually the hardest to obtain for businesses owners not willing to cut the red tape. Websites that get these powerful local links can be relatively untouchable from an optimization point of view and Google updates only serve to rank them higher.

- Join your local chamber of commerce (you'll get a listing on their website.)
- Join your local BBB
- Sponsor a local event or several (with a website that lists their sponsors!!!)
- Sponsor a youth sports team or several (with a website that lists their sponsors!!!)
- Always keep your eyes and ears open for local link opportunities.

In a nutshell (not considering the overall site design/structure) this is how we rank sites locally. Your mileage might vary.

*Here is a video I made for our customers on Citations and how they help you with your local SEO*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhB8H7sdSes&list=UUBELTX_XFsz2NsTj8sMMdEg 

Good luck out there!


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

carls said:


> Sorry, you are right. I was using a desktop emulator to look. You do have a mobile version but it's not great to navigate and could be much cleaner, hence the WP suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! We are using joomla and not WP and the template we had customized was not responsive so there the external responsivizer was designed to make it responsive, unless making heavy modifications with custom design.

Thanks for the suggestions, anything I should do with the keywords? is there certain rules for them and how to make them target?

Regards,
Svyatoslav


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

I do not use Joomla. You should consider switching to WP while your site is small and not really ranking. It would be a wise business decision.

Rules for keywords? Just develop useful content around the terms and phrases you want to rank for.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is Houzz pretty much new? I never heard of them.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

carls said:


> I do not use Joomla. You should consider switching to WP while your site is small and not really ranking. It would be a wise business decision.
> 
> Rules for keywords? Just develop useful content around the terms and phrases you want to rank for.


I've been on wordpress but decided to go against it. It's great for blogging but it's not as advanced as joomla. If I will start blogging I might as well have WP for it as its much better and I heard search engines like WP.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

great off page suggestions....just what I need Thanks again

Tom


----------



## BobMcDaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

*DoFollow Construction Directories that work*

Just stumbled upon this thread, and wanted to offer my own two cents to the discussion. - First of all, I could not agree more with usefulness of quality Home Improvement and Construction Directories for better local, and organic search visibility. Despite, what many know-it-all folks may tell you about web directories. IMHO, true quality and topical relevance will get you far!

Here is a list of my personal favorite (dofollow) Home Improvement Directories, some of these may have been mentioned before:

www.HomeImprovementDir.org - (PR6 - 49.95 one-time editorial review)
www.AllConstructionDirectory.com - (PR6 - 49.95 one-time editorial review)
www.FindLocalDirectory.com - (PR5 - 24.95 one-time editorial review)
www.AllGreenProducts.org - (PR4 - 34.95 one-time editorial review)
www.HomeImprovementWeb.com - (PR3 - 19.95 one-time editorial review)
www.GreatPossibilities.com - (PR3 - Offers free and paid inclusion, requires registration and confirmation to add a listing - Must be patient!)
www.RemodelingDir.com - (Newer site, with no PR yet, but already ranks really well - 24.95)
www.GreenBuilding.co - (Newer site, No PR yet, ranks really well, 100% hand-coded, which makes it rather unique. - Need to Email their Team)

I've had much success in improving organic search visibility of my sites with the above construction directories, thanks to their topical relevance. :thumbup:

I do recommend that you use your company name in the title so that your listing is deemed as natural. You can always include your important keyphrases and service area as part of the description.

Please note, I have not listed any directories that charge a recurring fee such as BuilderSpace.com in the above list

Furthermore, any other home improvement directories that no longer seem to rank well on their own merit, or give you nofollow links did not make the list.

You can also get profiles on Yelp.com and Manta.com, as well as many other local directories, however keep in mind that most of them give you nofollow links that are not necessarily all that great for organic search visibility, but they do help with local search, especially if you can get strong, natural reviews from your clients for those sites.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

BobMcDaniel said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread, and wanted to offer my own two cents to the discussion. - First of all, I could not agree more with usefulness of quality Home Improvement and Construction Directories for better local, and organic search visibility. Despite, what many know-it-all folks may tell you about web directories. IMHO, true quality and topical relevance will get you far! Here is a list of my personal favorite (dofollow) Home Improvement Directories, some of these may have been mentioned before:  www.HomeImprovementDir.org - (PR6 - 49.95 one-time editorial review) www.AllConstructionDirectory.com - (PR6 - 49.95 one-time editorial review) www.FindLocalDirectory.com - (PR5 - 24.95 one-time editorial review) www.AllGreenProducts.org - (PR4 - 34.95 one-time editorial review) www.HomeImprovementWeb.com - (PR3 - 19.95 one-time editorial review) www.GreatPossibilities.com - (PR3 - Offers free and paid inclusion, requires registration and confirmation to add a listing - Must be patient!) www.RemodelingDir.com - (Newer site, with no PR yet, but already ranks really well - 24.95) www.GreenBuilding.co - (Newer site, No PR yet, ranks really well, 100% hand-coded, which makes it rather unique. - Need to Email their Team) I've had much success in improving organic search visibility of my sites with the above construction directories, thanks to their topical relevance. :thumbup: I do recommend that you use your company name in the title so that your listing is deemed as natural. You can always include your important keyphrases and service area as part of the description. Please note, I have not listed any directories that charge a recurring fee such as BuilderSpace.com in the above list Furthermore, any other home improvement directories that no longer seem to rank well on their own merit, or give you nofollow links did not make the list. You can also get profiles on Yelp.com and Manta.com, as well as many other local directories, however keep in mind that most of them give you nofollow links that are not necessarily all that great for organic search visibility, but they do help with local search, especially if you can get strong, natural reviews from your clients for those sites.


Thank you very much for these tips.I had changed the title to something different couple weeks ago but it still shows the old one. Any way google search engine could update it?
Thanks!


----------



## straight edge (Sep 6, 2014)

Try and use google webmasters tools as part of your seo strategies. This is my go to tool to know what google is doing with my website.
__________________
Straight Edge Painting
painters in Jacksonville FL


----------

